# ID on fern please



## rudie (Jul 10, 2007)

I bought these from my LFS on Sunday. They were sold as ferns. I need to know what they are so that I can do a bit of reading on them.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Non Aquatic fern. that is

http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-281.htm


----------



## rudie (Jul 10, 2007)

Ahhhhhh cr*p, thanks for the help. Well I guess its out with these then.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, your welcome


----------



## Finch_man (Dec 15, 2006)

You could go refund your plant to get your money back. Dams dose LFS who don't know any thing on what their selling.


----------

